# Marketing Area



## timdaleiden (Apr 23, 2004)

How would all of you feel about a special area at Penturners.org where we could openly discuss various marketing techniques, and novel approaches to selling our pens?


----------



## jeff (Apr 25, 2004)

The new forum has been created.  HERE it is. 
Great suggestion Tim, and thanks to all for the votes!


----------

